# New and anxious



## Jesselondon (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi I'm new on the forum. I haven't been formally diagnosed but likely to have type 2. Feeling alone and helpless.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 3, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2017)

Jesselondon said:


> Hi I'm new on the forum. I haven't been formally diagnosed but likely to have type 2. Feeling alone and helpless.


Hi Jesse, welcome to the forum  No need to feel alone - or helpless - there are lots of friendly, knowledgeable people here who can help you with any concerns or uncertainties you may have. Whatever the question, please ask  When will you find out if your diagnosis is confirmed? It's a serious condition, but one that can be managed very successfully, so there are lots of reasons to feel positive. Many people find that the adaptations they make actually result in them feeling much happier and healthier than they have for some time, whilst they remained undiagnosed. By joining here you've already taken an excellent step towards understanding what you need to do, and getting plenty of support from people who can understand just how you are feeling right now


----------



## Jesselondon (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi Grovesy and Northerner, thank you for replying. I spoke to an adviser on of Diabetic UK she suggested me to join the forum to get some support. I'm glad I did. Been reading lots of positive post of others which comforted me that I'm doing the right thing now lowering my carb and sugar intake. I will see my GP next Tuesday. My GTT showed 5 3/11.7 which worries me a lot.


----------



## Grogg1 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hello and welcome.  I'm only just over a month from diagnosis so I'm still in learning phase.  It gets less daunting when you see the impact dietary changes have on our blood glucose.

When you say you expect a diagnosis where are you at?  If you do get the diagnosis then ask for a meter to monitor your blood.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2017)

Jesselondon said:


> Hi Grovesy and Northerner, thank you for replying. I spoke to an adviser on of Diabetic UK she suggested me to join the forum to get some support. I'm glad I did. Been reading lots of positive post of others which comforted me that I'm doing the right thing now lowering my carb and sugar intake. I will see my GP next Tuesday. My GTT showed 5 3/11.7 which worries me a lot.


What prompted the test? Have you been having symptoms? Do you have any family history of diabetes? There's a lot to take in at first, but hopefully things will become clearer before long  Good luck with your appointment, let us know how you get on


----------



## Jesselondon (Jan 3, 2017)

I was tested for another gaenocology symptoms, and due to my family diabetes history my GP included the fasting blood test. It was 6.8 so GP sent me for GTT and was done just before Christmas. Got the result (pre 5.3 post 11.7) today over the phone and was in shock and extreme anxiety since. I haven't had any Hba1c test.


----------



## Carolg (Jan 3, 2017)

Hello and welcome. Ask lots of questions and folks on here are great.


----------



## Grogg1 (Jan 3, 2017)

I've never had a GTT so can I ask what levels you should be looking for?


----------



## Jesselondon (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm actually not sure what's the ideal GTT reading but the administrator at my GP office said the pre 5.3 is good but post 11.7 is high. It freaked me out totally and started crying. My mum had her diagnosis around my age mid 40s.


----------



## Grogg1 (Jan 3, 2017)

Okay you've let out the stress/shock etc.  I'm not sure how your mother manages her diabetes but you will benefit from having access to the internet and lots of support/advice.

When I had phone from GP to tell me my test results I had done a google to know what I should be.  I knew by the fact that she rang me it wasn't going to be "all fine" but I wasn't expecting 117 when I should have been under 48.  An average of 117 equals a blood glucose level of about 17.  So about 6 weeks on and I now limit carbs strictly, test daily.  I gave myself targets when first testing and that was to get into single figures.  You already in single figures so you in a good position to turn this around at this early stage.

How does your mother manage her diabetes?  Does she rely on medication or diet or a bit of both?


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi Jesse, welcome to the forum.... Just to let you know you are not alone, you now have an awesome support group to help you on your journey... We all live with D on a daily basis & understand what you are going through.


----------



## Katieb (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi Jesse. Please don't feel alone or helpless. Like you, I also had an OGTT which led to my diagnosis of impaired glucose tolerance (prediabetes). My fasting test was I think a little lower. Can't remember now! That was 5 years ago and I am doing fine thanks to the help and support of the lovely people on this forum. Knowledge is power so ask loads of questions, read the articles pinned at the top of the Newbies section and try not to worry too much. You have come to the best place for as much support as you need. Katie.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2017)

Jesselondon said:


> I was tested for another gaenocology symptoms, and due to my family diabetes history my GP included the fasting blood test. It was 6.8 so GP sent me for GTT and was done just before Christmas. Got the result (pre 5.3 post 11.7) today over the phone and was in shock and extreme anxiety since. I haven't had any Hba1c test.


From those numbers it sounds like you are only just meeting the criteria. A fasting level of 7.0 mmol/l or a GTT at 2 hours over 11.1 mmol/l would be necessary, and you are slightly under for one and slightly over for the GTT. In this case, it looks like things have been caught early, so hopefully just a few adjustments will help get you on track


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi and welcome to the forum. You have come to the right place for help and advice.


----------



## Jesselondon (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi Grogg1, Carolg, Martin, Katieb and Stitch147, thank you so much for writing to me with the support and encouragement I thought I'll never got. I don't feel alone now and was able to tell my partner and daughter about my worries and they both are very supportive. I have adjusted my diet to low carb low sugar since my first fasting blood test that read 6.8 (early November 2016). In the past I had ignored myself as always busy working and looking after family, maybe it's time I take care of myself more now. Thanks again you guys are great.


----------



## Jesselondon (Jan 3, 2017)

Grogg1 said:


> Okay you've let out the stress/shock etc.  I'm not sure how your mother manages her diabetes but you will benefit from having access to the internet and lots of support/advice.
> 
> When I had phone from GP to tell me my test results I had done a google to know what I should be.  I knew by the fact that she rang me it wasn't going to be "all fine" but I wasn't expecting 117 when I should have been under 48.  An average of 117 equals a blood glucose level of about 17.  So about 6 weeks on and I now limit carbs strictly, test daily.  I gave myself targets when first testing and that was to get into single figures.  You already in single figures so you in a good position to turn this around at this early stage.
> 
> How does your mother manage her diabetes?  Does she rely on medication or diet or a bit of both?



Hi Grogg1, my mum had very little understanding of the disease and was totally relied on medication, she did try to lower sugar intake only not knowing carb is the main culprit. Thanks for writing to me. I don't feel alone anymore


----------



## Dave W (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi Jessie and welcome to this rather exclusive club. You'll find a wealth of experience here and also a massive body of support, so don't hesitate to ask questions or ask for support when you are worried.
Your test results don't look too bad at all and I'd hazard a guess that if you really start to cut out sugars and carbohydrates you'll soon see a significant improvement.


----------



## Jesselondon (Jan 3, 2017)

Dave W said:


> Hi Jessie and welcome to this rather exclusive club. You'll find a wealth of experience here and also a massive body of support, so don't hesitate to ask questions or ask for support when you are worried.
> Your test results don't look too bad at all and I'd hazard a guess that if you really start to cut out sugars and carbohydrates you'll soon see a significant improvement.



Hi Dave, I'm very grateful for the support from so many of you guys. I was actually most fearful when I read that a website described diabetes as a "chronic progressive disease" that will get worse through time. I'm not afraid of making lifestyle changes but if it gets worse regardless, what's the point. It makes my heart feels like it's carrying a rock weights tonnes.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 3, 2017)

Jesselondon said:


> "chronic progressive disease" that will get worse through time


I prefer to think that my actions are slowing, stopping or reversing the progression (I accept that I will always be diabetic). Actually with some lifestyle changes I have had to make I feel fitter & healthier than I have in many years. Who knows what may have been in store for me before & I'm taking my medical checkups a lot more seriously now.


----------



## Dave W (Jan 3, 2017)

Jesselondon said:


> Hi Dave, I'm very grateful for the support from so many of you guys. I was actually most fearful when I read that a website described diabetes as a "chronic progressive disease" that will get worse through time. I'm not afraid of making lifestyle changes but if it gets worse regardless, what's the point. It makes my heart feels like it's carrying a rock weights tonnes.


Jessie - Worrying is destructive to all aspects of health - physical and mental. Yes diabetes is a chronic disease, but how it progresses depends on a number of factors and the most important infuence on those factors is yourself and how you take control. I got a real shock 13 months ago when I was diagnosed and was quite depressed at first, but I've now got a grip on my situation and am 100% positive that I'm improving my diabetic situation.
I suggest that you get hold of the book by Dr David Cavin - "Reverse Your Diabetes". It may not actually result in reversal but should help you understand your diabetes and what you could do to mitigate the symptoms. I found it very useful along with the support and advice I've found on here.


----------



## Jesselondon (Jan 3, 2017)

Dave W said:


> I suggest that you get hold of the book by Dr David Cavin - "Reverse Your Diabetes". It may not actually result in reversal but should help you understand your diabetes and what you could do to mitigate the symptoms. I found it very useful along with the support and advice I've found on here.



Thanks Dave, I will try to get hold of the book.


----------



## Ljc (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi Jesselondon, Welcome.  Yes it is a horrid shock when you first find out.
I would like to try and reassure you. I have had T2 since the early 1990s and I am still here to tell the tale .
Thankfully Diabetes is a condition that with the right knowledge , support and a bit of determination, we *can *do much to keep it under control.

Speaking personally though I would rather not have diabetes , I can think of a lot of other conditions that are far worse and if it came to a choice of one of them or diabetes, I would choose diabetes but that is easy for me to say as unlike you I am not new to D, though I can still remember those times in the early days when it consumed me. It will get easier for you, I promise!

In laymans terms Chronic usually  means awful however, medically it means long term , yes it can be progressive but we can influence how it affects our health by learning how to tame our own D

Sadly most T2s who are not on meds that can cause low blood glucose (BGs) are  given the very piece of kit that will help them learn how foods affect their BGs, do   Ask your surgery for a glucose meter just in case they will provide one and enough test strips . If as is likely you're told you don't need to test.
Then the SD Codefree  is the cheapest one to self fund , a pot of 50 test strips cost around £8 where  high street brands cost between £15 - £25 and when you're testing around 8 times a day initially, cost is an important factor .
It is aavailable on Amazon or directly from the makers of SD Codefree
https://homehealth-uk.com/all-products/codefree-blood-glucose-monitoring-system-mmoll-or-mgdl/
We use the mmol/L  measurement in the U.K.
You will also need to buy more test strips and lancets as starter kits normally only provide 10


----------



## john pardo (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Jesselondon (Jan 4, 2017)

Ljc said:


> though I can still remember those times in the early days when it consumed me. It will get easier for you, I promise!


Hi  Lin, thank you so much, you are very kind. I kept waking up in fear last night that my toes, fingers, legs and arms would be amputated, and my kidneys failed that I needed dialysis. I woke up in tears and frightened my 12 year old. I am extraordinarily fearful of needle since I was a child. Still scared me a lot, the last blood test I had, I broke down in tears. I don't know how I can prick my finger for blood, i am so scare just writing about it now I'm in tears.

I also worry about taking medication, I am on a low carb diet and not sure how taking mediation will affect my BG. I'm very sad I am becoming a burden to my partner and daughter.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jan 4, 2017)

Jesselondon said:


> Hi  Lin, thank you so much, you are very kind. I kept waking up in fear last night that my toes, fingers, legs and arms would be amputated, and my kidneys failed that I needed dialysis. I woke up in tears and frightened my 12 year old. I am extraordinarily fearful of needle since I was a child. Still scared me a lot, the last blood test I had, I broke down in tears. I don't know how I can prick my finger for blood, i am so scare just writing about it now I'm in tears.
> 
> I also worry about taking medication, I am on a low carb diet and not sure how taking mediation will affect my BG. I'm very sad I am becoming a burden to my partner and daughter.


Hi Jesse...I was diagnosed six months ago with a phone call from my local surgery...given a prescription...told to buy a book...lost for the first five to six weeks...little support from my surgery/GP...like you fearful of needles...and the thought of testing my blood and blood tests left me reeling...but...six months on with support from the forum I am so much better equipped to manage my diabetes...I would recommend testing...the finger pricking can be a little uncomfortable and quite daunting at first...I am the most kak handed clumsy individual...now it comes as second nature...after making considerable efforts to adjust my diet...be more active...lose weight...I almost look forward to the testing which demonstrates how far I have come in my efforts to manage my diabetes...I understand your anxieties...we all do...however you can do this...oddly since my diagnosis I feel better than I have in years...just making those small adjustments to your lifestyle will greatly improve your chances of avoiding complications...medication...and make you feel positive you can manage this...good luck...and keep us updated


----------



## Northerner (Jan 4, 2017)

Jesselondon said:


> Hi  Lin, thank you so much, you are very kind. I kept waking up in fear last night that my toes, fingers, legs and arms would be amputated, and my kidneys failed that I needed dialysis. I woke up in tears and frightened my 12 year old. I am extraordinarily fearful of needle since I was a child. Still scared me a lot, the last blood test I had, I broke down in tears. I don't know how I can prick my finger for blood, i am so scare just writing about it now I'm in tears.
> 
> I also worry about taking medication, I am on a low carb diet and not sure how taking mediation will affect my BG. I'm very sad I am becoming a burden to my partner and daughter.


Your fears are understandable, but bear in mind that diabetes complications are generally a result of not looking after yourself properly - in many cases because of lack of knowledge or support. You have access to both those things here!  I think I am actually healthier than I might otherwise have been because of my diagnosis, because it has led to me taking better care of myself and understanding far better how my body works, and what is good and bad for it  There are members here who have had diabetes for decades with no significant problems - and treatments and knowledge are improving all the time 

You will NOT be a burden on your family - you will be a role model for good health and living life to the full!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi Jessie & welcome to the forum.  We are here to help you & help you we will.  Sounds like your family are supporting you, so don't feel like your a burden.  I was diagnosed last January & thanks to all the lovely people on here I am now in full control of my D.


----------



## Jesselondon (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi Bubbsie, Northerner, Mark and all others, thank you so much. Your kindness have been the biggest support. I feel like a spoilt child just moaning and sulking for my own problems forgetting everyone else here are going through or had been through similar journey. Comparing to some people who have worse conditions or other diseases, what I have is nothing. It's my own fault knowing family history but had not looked after myself the best I could be. 

But I can start now, have in fact started since Nov 16. Fasting BG was 6.8 in Nov, and down to 5.3 on 23 Dec but GTT was still high 11.7. Haven't had Hba1c and not formal diagnosis yet but will ask to get it done next tuesday when I see GP.

Have no idea what I can eat for breakfast - I normally have 2 eggs and 1 slice of wholemeal bread with flora proactive spread. Worry about the sugar in fruit so only eat apples. Dinner white fish or chicken breast with brocolli child portion. Will try kale this week. Any idea is this ok?


----------



## Jesselondon (Jan 4, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Hi Jessie & welcome to the forum.  We are here to help you & help you we will.  Sounds like your family are supporting you, so don't feel like your a burden.  I was diagnosed last January & thanks to all the lovely people on here I am now in full control of my D.


Hi Mark, can you do it without taking medication? I want to try that way just not sure my GP will allow me?


----------



## Ljc (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi Jessie. You are just terribly worried. Hopefully we can help you get past this quickly. I agree with Northener most diabetic complications are generally the result of not looking after yourself properly.  

That's the beauty of this place , we do understand what it's like.   We all need a bit of a moan or rant from time to time, what better place than here , where we understand it from the inside.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi Jesse, welcome! I've just read through this thread, and there is a lot of very good advice from the lovely people here. Please try not to worry that you are sulking or being a burden - you can come here and ask any question you like and you will get unfailing support.

The main thing is to take control, and the best way to do this is to test before and after meals so that you start to know what you can tolerate. I appreciate your fear of needles but it really is very simple and you'll soon get used to it. As for breakfasts, personally I find any combination of eggs/bacon/mushrooms/tomatoes/toast (usually Burgen, Livlife or Nimble) is fine. I very occasionally have jumbo oats or porridge, but it does spike my BG. Your breakfast sounds fine to me but you might find that Burgen or Hovis Nimble is better than wholemeal.

Fruit can be awkward, and many people here find that berries are better than apples, bananas or other fruit. But cream is good! So I often have blueberries, strawberries or blackberries etc with a nice dollop of cream 

A positive note to end: I was taking Metformin twice a day, but because my control was good my GP suggested stopping, and at the end of this month I will have been off medication for a year! I don't want to go back to it, so I am looking to continue controlling my D by diet and exercise. It can be done


----------



## Ljc (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi Jessie.  We're sure going to give you a supprise about what you can 
eat 
Just to give you a few ideas 
Meat 
Veg that grows above ground 
High meat content sausages 
High meat content burgers 
Eggs
Cheese
 

No I'm not joking it really is perfectly fine for us.


----------



## Jesselondon (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi Lin and Pine and everyone, you are such a lovely helpful group. I'm very lucky to find this forum thanks to Ana - one of the advisors of Diabetic.or.uk who suggested me to sign up.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 4, 2017)

You may not need a HBA1C as a GTT can be diagnostic in itself.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 4, 2017)

Jesselondon said:


> Hi Mark, can you do it without taking medication? I want to try that way just not sure my GP will allow me?


Amazingly I wasn't put on medication as I convinced them I didn't need it.  Now I have proved that.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jan 4, 2017)

Jesselondon said:


> Hi Bubbsie, Northerner, Mark and all others, thank you so much. Your kindness have been the biggest support. I feel like a spoilt child just moaning and sulking for my own problems forgetting everyone else here are going through or had been through similar journey. Comparing to some people who have worse conditions or other diseases, what I have is nothing. It's my own fault knowing family history but had not looked after myself the best I could be.
> 
> But I can start now, have in fact started since Nov 16. Fasting BG was 6.8 in Nov, and down to 5.3 on 23 Dec but GTT was still high 11.7. Haven't had Hba1c and not formal diagnosis yet but will ask to get it done next tuesday when I see GP.
> 
> Have no idea what I can eat for breakfast - I normally have 2 eggs and 1 slice of wholemeal bread with flora proactive spread. Worry about the sugar in fruit so only eat apples. Dinner white fish or chicken breast with brocolli child portion. Will try kale this week. Any idea is this ok?


Hi Jesse...I tend to avoid spreads and stick with butter...full fat yoghurt...and avoid most bread...even wholemeal...although do eat Burgen and other high protein breads...less carbs...however you have to find what is right for you...testing will help you find out what effect different foods have on your blood sugars...some tolerate porridge...but its a no no for me...I eat bananas which are fine for me...but not for others...once you get started with a meter (which is really a great friend to me)...you'll be amazed at how much you will benefit from it...and if no one has suggested it...try reading Type 2 Diabetes the First Year by Gretchen Becker...a great read...written by a Type two diabetic...which will take you through the first year of how she managed her diabetes...month by month...there is a lot to get your head around...but in time you may find yourself giving advice and support to others in the same anxious...scary.. despondent position we have all been in...good luck.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi Jessie.
All the above is good advice and you have to work out what works best for you. My personal approach is not to limit my carb intake to much at all but to take lots of exercise. I try to avoid refined sugar but that's about it for me. Otherwise I just keep to what non diabetics would consider a healthy diet. Fruit contains simple carbs which enter your bloodstream really fast and will tend to cause spikes in your glucose level. Complex carbs like those in bread, spuds and pasta take longer for your body to process and so enter your bloodstream more gradually.

I'm 58, was diagnosed just under four years ago and I'm loving life more than ever. It is interesting that being diagnosed got me out of my chair and back on the road to fitness, I'm so much more active than I was before. There is a sporty forum here if you want to chat about exercise and stuff, my latest contribution is here:

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/tiny-steps.63909/#post-669622

Best of luck for the future, with coming to terms with your condition and with your lifestyle adjustments. There really is nothing to fear if you take a positive outlook and look after yourself.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 4, 2017)

I find spuds hit me very quickly, especially mashed.  White bread is worse than sugar for my BG.  Same with pasta unless it is cooled & reheated.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 4, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I find spuds hit me very quickly, especially mashed.  White bread is worse than sugar for my BG.  Same with pasta unless it is cooled & reheated.


I too find mash and white bread some of the worst too!


----------



## Grogg1 (Jan 4, 2017)

Jesselondon said:


> Dinner white fish or chicken breast with brocolli child portion. Will try kale this week. Any idea is this ok?


  You don't need to have a child portion, you can have an adult size portion.  You can also have sauces with your fish or chicken, providing they are not full of sugar!  I use curry paste and coconut milk to make a curry sauce if feeling lazy and if you check the different paste jar ingredients some flavours have 1/2 much carbs as others.  I add veg to make sure I get my five a day and I've now discovered bare naked noodles which are on offer in Holland & Barratt (buy second for 1p).  They have zero carbs and I found really nice with a thai curry.  For stir fries instead of rice or noodles I just have bean sprouts which are very filling.  As others have said Fat is not your enemy so real butter if you eat diary, double cream with strawberries etc. and you will still lose weight.


----------



## Grogg1 (Jan 4, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I too find mash and white bread some of the worst too!


Damn you both.  I was going to try mashed potato with lots of cream and butter!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jan 4, 2017)

Something that I have learned from coming to this forum is that everyone is different and we all have to find what works best for us. I find that I need some carbohydrates because I am so active. After doing exercise, I have had mild hypos even after having come off the insulin and only using lynagliptin.


----------



## Jesselondon (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi Chris, Grogg and all, thanks for the advice, they are very helpful. I'm trying to tame the fear and decided to take the middle ground. Will still have low carb diet coz I aim to have a healthier BMI and I'm not as active normally just office work, housework plus 20 min exercise per day. Too much for me to prick my finger 8 times a day due to the fear of needle but will try 1-2 times a day. Will see what my GP say next week. Anyone had the similar GTT 11.7 like me? I'm hope not to go on medication and just control with diet and exercise. Any hope?


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 4, 2017)

Jesselondon said:


> due to the fear of needle


It's all in the mind, doesn't hurt, particularly when you do it quick & don't really think about it.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 4, 2017)

Jesselondon said:


> Hi Chris, Grogg and all, thanks for the advice, they are very helpful. I'm trying to tame the fear and decided to take the middle ground. Will still have low carb diet coz I aim to have a healthier BMI and I'm not as active normally just office work, housework plus 20 min exercise per day. Too much for me to prick my finger 8 times a day due to the fear of needle but will try 1-2 times a day. Will see what my GP say next week. Anyone had the similar GTT 11.7 like me? I'm hope not to go on medication and just control with diet and exercise. Any hope?


I can't remember as my GTT was over 15 years ago, I had Impaired Glucose Tolerance(PreDiabetes) at the time.


----------



## Grogg1 (Jan 4, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I can't remember as my GTT was over 15 years ago, I had Impaired Glucose Tolerance(PreDiabetes) at the time.


I haven't had a GTT I was diagnosed by the hba1c test.  Will I have a GTT, what does it do?


----------



## Jesselondon (Jan 4, 2017)

(Oral) Glucose Tolerance Test (GTT) - 2 blood tests, first one usual fasting, then immediately given some sugary drink and asked to sit for 2 hours, then blood was taken after. So there are 2 readings - pre and post. My fasting BG was 5.3 and post was 11.7 considered as high reading.


----------



## Dave W (Jan 4, 2017)

Jesselondon said:


> Have no idea what I can eat for breakfast - I normally have 2 eggs and 1 slice of wholemeal bread with flora proactive spread. Worry about the sugar in fruit so only eat apples. Dinner white fish or chicken breast with brocolli child portion. Will try kale this week. Any idea is this ok?



Get started with a meter Jesse. You don't really have to test 7 times a day, testing is about seeing how what you eat affects your BG. I test every second day and sometimes less frequently and only usually do it twice - once before a meal and again about 2 hours after and I vary tests between breakfast, lunch and dinner and an occasional test before bed. This gives me a pretty good idea about how my BG levels are going in general and how my lifestyle and foods affect me. It also means I don't use up a lot of test strips.
And as far as your eggs for breakfast goes, there are loads of permutations - fried, scambled,boiled,poached, omelettes with various fillings such as cheese, smoked salmon, mushrooms etc and a rasher or two of bacon would do you no harm.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jan 5, 2017)

Make sure that you take your BMI reading with a pinch of salt. There are a couple of threads on the weight loss group on the subject of the BMI that are well worth looking at.


----------



## Jesselondon (Jan 5, 2017)

Dave W said:


> Get started with a meter Jesse. You don't really have to test 7 times a day, testing is about seeing how what you eat affects your BG. I test every second day and sometimes less frequently and only usually do it twice - once before a meal and again about 2 hours after and I vary tests between breakfast, lunch and dinner and an occasional test before bed. This gives me a pretty good idea about how my BG levels are going in general and how my lifestyle and foods affect me. It also means I don't use up a lot of test strips.
> And as far as your eggs for breakfast goes, there are loads of permutations - fried, scambled,boiled,poached, omelettes with various fillings such as cheese, smoked salmon, mushrooms etc and a rasher or two of bacon would do you no harm.


Hi Dave, I certainly will. Many thanks for the advice. Appreciate it.


----------



## Jangles (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi Jesselondon,

I've just been reading your posts , it's very natural to feel anxious about a diagnosis is hope you are feeling less anxious with the support here on the forum. 
I was diagnosed in November with a BG of 22.7 and hba1c of 115. 
I felt freaked out that I was going around with such high glucose but at the same time I was pleased to be diagnosed. For years I've had various symptoms which I felt (wrongly) hadn't been enough to see the GP about but now make perfect sense in the context of diabetes. I am actually pleased I know what I have and am taking control of my diet and lifestyle. I think it puts you in the driving seat.


----------



## Jesselondon (Jan 5, 2017)

Chris Hobson said:


> Make sure that you take your BMI reading with a pinch of salt. There are a couple of threads on the weight loss group on the subject of the BMI that are well worth looking at.


I will look for it, thanks Chris. I currentry just using the NHS BMI calculator. I'm not far from my target hopefully in 4-6 weeks. I know the weight reduction will slow down bit it also gives me time to adapt my diet to make it a long lasting one. 
Sometimes I can't believe how lucky I am to find so many helpful people here. Thanks guys - you all are STARS !!


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 5, 2017)

Jesselondon said:


> I currentry just using the NHS BMI calculator


To be honest I wouldn't even go there.... BMI is not a particularly good way of looking at weight targets, myself 6' tall & about 165lb & BMI is still near the high end of healthy weight.


Jesselondon said:


> adapt my diet to make it a long lasting one.


I like to think of my diet as a Way of Eating (WoE),keeps me in the mindset that I will be sustaining this WoE for life.


----------



## Jesselondon (Jan 5, 2017)

Jangles said:


> Hi Jesselondon,
> 
> I've just been reading your posts ,  I was diagnosed in November with a BG of 22.7 and hba1c of 115. I felt freaked out that I was going around with such high glucose but at the same time I was pleased to be diagnosed. For years I've had various symptoms which hadn't been enough to see the GP about but made perfect sense in the context of diabetes. I am actually pleased I know what I have and am taking control of my diet and lifestyle. I think it puts you in the driving seat.


You are so right Jangle,  wish I have your wisdom. Yes I have kind of accepted the fact and like you said - put myself on the driver seat before more damage is done to other vital organs. I still have a lot of anger inside which I channel it to exercise. Good news is the weight loss has been doubled since I exercise more. Still dreading about pricking my fingers - oh dear it's so scary.


----------



## Jesselondon (Jan 5, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> To be honest I wouldn't even go there.... BMI is not a particularly good way of looking at weight targets, myself 6' tall & about 165lb & BMI is still near the high end of healthy weight.
> 
> I like to think of my diet as a Way of Eating (WoE),keeps me in the mindset that I will be sustaining this WoE for life.


You are so right Martin, I replied to Chris that I will take the time to adapt a healthy eating pattern that hopefully become a way of life. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 5, 2017)

Jesselondon said:


> StI'll dreading about pricking my fingers - oh dear it's so scary


My morning routine..... Go to the kitchen, start brewing some coffee, wash my hands, grab my test kit, salivate at the aroma of fresh brewed coffee, test as quickly as possible so I can get to my coffee. Having said that, I have been doing this for almost 2 years so I don't really think about the mechanics or any momentary discomfort that I sometimes have, just look forward to the result.


----------



## Jesselondon (Jan 5, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> My morning routine..... Go to the kitchen, start brewing some coffee, wash my hands, grab my test kit, salivate at the aroma of fresh brewed coffee, test as quickly as possible so I can get to my coffee. Having said that, I have been doing this for almost 2 years so I don't really think about the mechanics or any momentary discomfort that I sometimes have, just look forward to the result.


Hmmmm... so brave you are.  I'm hoping to get use to it soon maybe will try your method


----------



## Jangles (Jan 5, 2017)

Jesselondon said:


> You are so right Jangle,  wish I have your wisdom. Yes I have kind of accepted the fact and like you said - put myself on the driver seat before more damage is done to other vital organs. I still have a lot of anger inside which I channel it to exercise. Good news is the weight loss has been doubled since I exercise more. StI'll dreading about pricking my fingers - oh dear it's so scary.



I know about the fear of finger pricking ! I was terrified but actually found it ok. I think a diagnosis can bring out different emotions, I kind of went on a bit high! I think it was because it gave me reasons and answers to things I knew but couldn't identify. This sounds silly but for years I've not been able to eat porridge or breakfast cereals as about an hour later I'd be shakey and hard to concentrate requiring something to eat to feel ok again, but I never got this with a protein brekkie. I've had various recurring illnesses that the doctors were investigating and have now been attributed to undiagnosed diabetes.  I think I've had poor glucose tolerance for a long time so was (almost ) over the moon that I could do something about it.  

The other benefit from the diagnosis are the health checks and vaccinations, it's great we have this care.

I do think the initial diagnosis is a shock and quite scary but with the support from your health team and here on the forum is hope you feel less anxious ☺


----------



## Grogg1 (Jan 5, 2017)

I think most people are phobic about needles.  Over 20 years ago for another condition I was told I needed to inject myself or go to the GP/Hospital for the jabs if I couldn't do it myself.  I had a no nonsense who set up the pen with injection then showed me where to put it on my leg and shouted at me "press" and I just obeyed.  I had been shaking with fear while she was talking me through drawing up the injection, loading pen etc.  What I discovered was that being in control of the jab and not seeing the needle made it okay! 

So when I was given a kit to test my BG I was initially worried my fingers would become painful etc. and that it would hurt but once again I like the feeling of control and my fingers are not sore.  I did get frustrated that in the early days (and occasionally now) it often took 3 jabs before I got enough blood carried on.

I always test in bed morning and night.  I wake, put on lamp and test in the morning and then last thing at night I test, put off light and sleep!  Other than that I have days of testing to see how food is affecting me.  Like today I woke 5.6, then 2 hours later before brekkie (I was in work early) I was 7.1 and 2 hours after brekkie 7.3.  Before lunch 5.5 and after lunch 6.  So I know delaying breakfast is not good for my BG but my breakfast didn't impact too much on my BG.  Lunch was a good meal no doubt helped by the brisk walk I had before eating.  I record my meals and readings on a spreadsheet and note if I feel tired/unwell or taking other medication so I can look for patterns.


----------

